# South Bend commercial range



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

The home I recently purchased came with a commercial range.










having 10 burners is great, even if we only use a few of them most of the time. My problem is the ovens. Actually, two problems.

1) The oven doors do not stay closed. as they heat up, the springs get warm, and the doors sag open a bit. Currently I have a custom brace (piece of 2X4) to keep them closed when in use.

2) the second problem is that they do not seem to heat accurately.

Does anyone have any experience with these ranges? If I cant fix this, the wife says the stove has got to go.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

you can send it to me. I'll deal with the problems:yes:

I would start with their website

If they sell parts, it seems like it wouldn't be difficult to obtain new springs.

as to the accuracy of the temp. Do you mean the temp varies or the temp setting doesn't equal the actual temp?

and if you post a model #, it would make it easier for others to give specific information.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

You need a new set of door springs. You can purchase a oven thermometer to test the temp


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks for the replies. the range is model # 460D. spring part number is P1089. problem is, i cant get anyone at south bend to talk to me. the seem to prefer dealing with commercial entities.

as for the oven temps...i have an oven thermometer. i confess i am not sure how good it is. it just seems like the ovens consistently takes a lot longer to cook at a given temperature than they should.

lastly, and i should have included this in the original post...no BROIL function!!! this could be a deal killer all by itself. short of getting a third oven (electric wall unit, which i dont have room for right now) i am not sure there is a fix for this problem.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

You might have to deal with the "authorized rep" in your state.

as to the temp of the oven: 350º is 350º. As long as it is consistent not sure what you can do about it.

There was apparently a broiler option for those ovens. Not sure if you could retrofit or not. The rep would probably be the best source of info for that.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

When I was a fireman, we had a similar unit in our stations. We had double ovens, 6 burners, and a broiler with a grill above. I see you have a large range hood there. Make sure it is operational and works well. These units were not made for residential use. Once we got our CO meters we checked the units. Without the hood on, the meters would shoot up over 900 ppm in about ten seconds and keep on going from there. 
I guess my only question is, do you really need such a large unit for home use? If you have a large family or like to entertain a lot, then get it repaired and have fun. If not, sell it and get what you want.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> When I was a fireman, we had a similar unit in our stations. We had double ovens, 6 burners, and a broiler with a grill above. I see you have a large range hood there. Make sure it is operational and works well. These units were not made for residential use. Once we got our CO meters we checked the units. Without the hood on, the meters would shoot up over 900 ppm in about ten seconds and keep on going from there.
> I guess my only question is, do you really need such a large unit for home use? If you have a large family or like to entertain a lot, then get it repaired and have fun. If not, sell it and get what you want.
> Mike Hawkins


The huge range hood is piped to a huge commercial vent on the outside of the house, and we use it. As for needing such a huge stove..........not so much. But I do want at least 6 burners and two ovens (one can be a half oven.)


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Once you replace the door springs. Your oven temp should stabilize if you don't have thermostat problems as well


----------

